# Non è la D'Urso si sposta al lunedì per flop di ascolti



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2019)

*Live - Non è la D'Urso*, talk show del prime time di Canale 5 e condotto da *Barbara D'Urso*, dopo i buoni ascolti della prima stagione (complice anche il caso Pamela Prati-Mark Caltagirone), al suo ritorno sta facendo *ascolti molto bassi*. 

La quarta puntata, nonostante l'ospitata di Giorgia Meloni e quella discussa dello pseudo-dietologo Adriano Panzironi, ha realizzato solo il 13% di share e poco più di due milioni di spettatori. Inoltre, il programma è sempre stato battuto nettamente dalla fiction Imma Tataranni su Rai 1.

Per questo motivo, visto anche il rinvio del Grande Fratello Vip, Non è la D'Urso dal *28 ottobre* passerà al *lunedì sera*. Le Iene, dunque, ritorneranno nella tradizionale collocazione della domenica sera su Italia 1.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Live - Non è la D'Urso*, talk show del prime time di Canale 5 e condotto da *Barbara D'Urso*, dopo i buoni ascolti della prima stagione (complice anche il caso Pamela Prati-Mark Caltagirone), al suo ritorno sta facendo *ascolti molto bassi*.
> 
> La quarta puntata, nonostante l'ospitata di Giorgia Meloni e quella discussa dello pseudo-dietologo Adriano Panzironi, ha realizzato solo il 13% di share e poco più di due milioni di spettatori. Inoltre, il programma è sempre stato battuto nettamente dalla fiction Imma Tataranni su Rai 1.
> 
> Per questo motivo, visto anche il rinvio del Grande Fratello Vip, Non è la D'Urso dal *28 ottobre* passerà al *lunedì sera*.


Cioè, ma il coraggio di proporre una roba del genere in prima serata? 

Tra l'altro, sta facendo persino ascolti peggiori di Eurogames, ma chissà perchè preferiscono preservare questo al punto da spostarlo.


----------



## varvez (14 Ottobre 2019)

Giuro che non scherzo. A mia suocera, che si rincolgioniva più di quello che già era con questo umido non riciclabile spacciato per programma TV, ho letteralmente tolto il tasto 5 dal telecomando.

Lei non conosce le frecce per cambiare canale così ho risolto il problema


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2019)

*Ancora flop di ascolti nonostante il cambio di giorno: 13% di share e 1.946.000 spettatori. D'Urso superata da Montalbano su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.615.000 spettatori pari al 21.4% di share e, in valori assoluti, addirittura da Report su Rai 3 che ha totalizzato più di 2 milioni di spettatori ed il 9% di share.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Giuro che non scherzo. A mia suocera, che si rincolgioniva più di quello che già era con questo umido non riciclabile spacciato per programma TV, ho letteralmente tolto il tasto 5 dal telecomando.
> 
> Lei non conosce le frecce per cambiare canale così ho risolto il problema



 ottima idea.


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora flop di ascolti nonostante il cambio di giorno: 13% di share e 1.946.000 spettatori. D'Urso superata da Montalbano su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.615.000 spettatori pari al 21.4% di share e, in valori assoluti, addirittura da Report su Rai 3 che ha totalizzato più di 2 milioni di spettatori ed il 9% di share.*



ovvio,il piatto forte di barbarella era lo spogliarello di cicciolina e la moglie di caniggia che lo accusa di andare a trans solo per essere stata mollata.
monnezza allo stato puro.
e stasera in prima serata a stagione piena appena iniziata si manda la 3748475839292 replica del titanic 
ai tempi d'oro sarebbe stato licenziato immediatamente un direttore di rete per questo,ammesso che potesse mai accadere se non nella settimana di sanremo o in estate.
le iene sono una trasmissione di nicchia e spesso giovanile,verranno asfaltati dalla fiction rai


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovvio,il piatto forte di barbarella era lo spogliarello di cicciolina e la moglie di caniggia che lo accusa di andare a trans solo per essere stata mollata.
> monnezza allo stato puro.
> e stasera in prima serata a stagione piena appena iniziata si manda la 3748475839292 replica del titanic
> ai tempi d'oro sarebbe stato licenziato immediatamente un direttore di rete per questo,ammesso che potesse mai accadere se non nella settimana di sanremo o in estate.
> le iene sono una trasmissione di nicchia e spesso giovanile,verranno asfaltati dalla fiction rai



Mediaset è sprofondata nel più totale disgusto...hanno lasciato la tv in mano alle signore della spazzatura (d'urso, marcuzzi, blasi), hanno infarcito la programmazione con reality diventati patetici dalla 3° serie (ormai saremo al 20esimo GF e alla 15esima Isola)..hanno ormai stomacato con i soliti 4 presentatori che fanno 10mila programmi (Scotti e De Filippi) e hanno perso il loro jolly (ormai Bonolis è insopportabile)

La RAI che viene sempre criticata ha ormai un palinsesto molto più strutturato: Fiction apprezzate (non da me, ma indubbiamente ben realizzate), i loro programmi con pubblico affezionato, e ogni tanto il jolly alla fiorello...

Normale vincano sempre


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mediaset è sprofondata nel più totale disgusto...hanno lasciato la tv in mano alle signore della spazzatura (d'urso, marcuzzi, blasi), hanno infarcito la programmazione con reality diventati patetici dalla 3° serie (ormai saremo al 20esimo GF e alla 15esima Isola)..hanno ormai stomacato con i soliti 4 presentatori che fanno 10mila programmi (Scotti e De Filippi) e hanno perso il loro jolly (ormai Bonolis è insopportabile)
> 
> La RAI che viene sempre criticata ha ormai un palinsesto molto più strutturato: Fiction apprezzate (non da me, ma indubbiamente ben realizzate), i loro programmi con pubblico affezionato, e ogni tanto il jolly alla fiorello...
> 
> Normale vincano sempre


Amen.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2019)

Nell'ultima puntata niente riferimenti a cose in bocca? Eppure aveva Cicciolina ospite, questa volta le è andata male.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mediaset è sprofondata nel più totale disgusto...hanno lasciato la tv in mano alle signore della spazzatura (d'urso, marcuzzi, blasi), hanno infarcito la programmazione con reality diventati patetici dalla 3° serie (ormai saremo al 20esimo GF e alla 15esima Isola)..hanno ormai stomacato con i soliti 4 presentatori che fanno 10mila programmi (Scotti e De Filippi) e hanno perso il loro jolly (ormai Bonolis è insopportabile)
> 
> La RAI che viene sempre criticata ha ormai un palinsesto molto più strutturato: *Fiction apprezzate* (non da me, ma indubbiamente ben realizzate), i loro programmi con pubblico affezionato, e ogni tanto il jolly alla fiorello...
> 
> Normale vincano sempre


A proposito, piccolo OT. Stasera su Rai 1 ultima puntata de La Strada di Casa 2, uno dei prodotti più belli mai trasmessi sul piccolo schermo con uno straordinario Alessio Boni. Da non perdere!

Se non l'avete mai visto, c'è su RaiPlay, sono due stagioni ed in totale saranno poco più di 10 puntate. Merita tantissimo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mediaset è sprofondata nel più totale disgusto...hanno lasciato la tv in mano alle signore della spazzatura (d'urso, marcuzzi, blasi), hanno infarcito la programmazione con reality diventati patetici dalla 3° serie (ormai saremo al 20esimo GF e alla 15esima Isola)..hanno ormai stomacato con i soliti 4 presentatori che fanno 10mila programmi (Scotti e De Filippi) e hanno perso il loro jolly (ormai Bonolis è insopportabile)
> 
> La RAI che viene sempre criticata ha ormai un palinsesto molto più strutturato: Fiction apprezzate (non da me, ma indubbiamente ben realizzate), i loro programmi con pubblico affezionato, e ogni tanto il jolly alla fiorello...
> 
> Normale vincano sempre



la rai potrebbe trasmettere qualsiasi cosa che vincerebbe sempre. perchè ormai la guardano solo i vecchi la tv e loro guardano rai 1. qualsiasi cosa trasmettano... la tv è troppo lenta per in giovani. ieri ho rivisto django unchained... iniziato alle 9.35 e finito all'1.00 circa.. ma come si fa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la rai potrebbe trasmettere qualsiasi cosa che vincerebbe sempre. perchè ormai la guardano solo i vecchi la tv e loro guardano rai 1. qualsiasi cosa trasmettano... la tv è troppo lenta per in giovani. ieri ho rivisto django unchained... iniziato alle 9.35 e finito all'1.00 circa.. ma come si fa...



Cosa intendi per vecchi scusa?
Perché se parliamo della fascia 50-90 parliamo probabilmente del 75% della popolazione eh..


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per vecchi scusa?
> Perché se parliamo della fascia 50-90 parliamo probabilmente del 75% della popolazione eh..



eh be quelli che non usano tablet cellulari e robe così... non c'è una linea fissa. di certo gli over 70 e buona parte dei 50-70....


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh be quelli che non usano tablet cellulari e robe così... non c'è una linea fissa. di certo gli over 70 e buona parte dei 50-70....



Eh ma capisci bene che sono una fetta enorme di gente eh..
Io comunque di anni ne ho 35 ma uso la TV standard..perché mi fanno c4c4re le serie TV quindi non spendo soldi in robe tipo netflix-prime..
Ovviamente la TV non tutte le sere passa roba decente (parlo dal canale 8 in poi..i primi 7 canali non li considero nemmeno)..quando non trovo film interessanti o programmi carini (per esempio mi piace su Focus "Disastri ad alta Quota" o quando fanno porcate sugli UFO) semplicemente....spengo la TV 
In linea di massima comunque si credo che la fascia under40 abbiano tutti qualceh roba a pagamento..io onestamente detesto spendere soldi per la tv..


----------

